
World's first dual-core smartphone debuts in Korea - rglullis
http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/LG-Optimus-2X/?kc=rss
======
atomical
I was living in Korea when the iPhone debuted. It was partnered as a
McDonald's promotion, "Mac Tonight."

Koreans like phones that are versatile:

"Other features are said to include a GPS, Bluetooth, 802.11n, USB 2.0, and
HDMI connectivity.

A DLNA (Digital Living Network Alliance) device, the Optiumus 2X is compatible
with devices such as HDTVs for what LG describes as a "console-like gaming
experience taking full advantage of the phone’s HDMI mirroring, accelerometer
and gyro sensor." It also offers HD video playback and recording at 1080p,
says the company."

~~~
Timothee
I'm not sure I'd be very interested in HDMI connectivity on a phone. I'm much
more interested in the direction Apple seems to be taking with the AppleTV and
AirPlay.

With HDMI on a phone, not only you have to go to your TV to plug your phone to
it, but you then can't use your phone anymore or switch tasks easily. Also
HDMI cables and connectors are usually pretty stiff which doesn't really work
well with a light device. What I mean by that is that your device is kind of
flying around on your TV stand until the cable finds a good position. (this
doesn't happen with heavier things like a BluRay player)

AirPlay, in principle, (I haven't tried it yet) would bring the same benefits
wirelessly.

~~~
6ren
HDMI phones will replace PCs.

You dock it into a monitor and keyboard, and your data and environment are all
there. People used to do this with laptops. It is also cheaper (or,
alternatively, you'd spend twice as much), and you can only use one at a time
anyway (you can still make calls, using a mic/speaker or headset).

Of course, cloud-computing also promises same data/environment... but I think
network reliability is not quite there yet, and public trust in it is a step
beyond that.

~~~
Timothee
Sure, phones might replace PCs at some point. However, phones with HDMI
outputs are already out there and the current use for HDMI is in my opinion
impractical.

What you're describing is putting your phone on the desk, next to you while
you can interact with it directly with a keyboard/mouse. But I haven't seen a
phone that's designed to be completely controlled this way.

The current use of HDMI is pretty much only to watch pictures and videos on a
TV, isn't it? In which case you're on one side of the room on the couch, away
from your phone. The phone itself still being the only thing you can use to
interact with it. There might be a few models out there where you can already
do what you describe, (I'd be interested if you know of any) but for the most
part, this is not the case yet.

Current example: Flip cameras have an HDMI output. Which makes sense I guess.
However it's actually very inconvenient to use: going back and forth between
the TV and the couch to select a video...

~~~
6ren
I note that you're acknowledge the future possibility, and discuss the
present. I just wanted to record these thoughts:

To recap _disruption_ : A new technology appears that isn't as good for the
users of the incumbent technology, but it has different qualities which appear
to other users. Over time, both approaches improve. But a curious thing
happens: the incumbent technology overshoots the needs of its users, and the
new technology becomes good enough... yet also has those other qualities.

I think it's inevitable for PCs to get smaller, and the phone form-factor
seems to have traction (making parts available, establishing standards etc).
Of course, it might not be an actual phone, but just borrow the same
technologies. It's also possible for wireless docking (to monitor and
keyboard). Of course, you might have two monitors (one for relaxing, one for
work), as most people do these days.

 _Skate to where the puck is going to be, not where it is._

------
elblanco
Once again reminding us that no matter how cool our phones are in the U.S.,
East Asia stays a step ahead. _sigh_

------
akent
Almost all popular smartphones are already dual core -- one core for the
applications and one for the modem stack.

~~~
Andys
So now its 2 for applications and 1 for modem?

~~~
akent
Sounds like it.

------
hackermom
_The Optimus 2X uses the Nvidia Tegra 2 system-on-system chip, with dual
Cortex-A9 cores running at 1GHz. LG boasts that the Tegra 2 enables the phone
to offer "instantaneous touch response," ..._

You know "shit's bad" when you all of the sudden need two cores to get a
responsive UI :) Incidentally, the iPhones never needed that...

